# Need a shelf, Repurposed wood, and some milling.



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2017)

So awhile back, like in June, yeah I know, I made a post in how's your day going. Was just a fun evening of cutting up a bunch of poplar I milled because I couldn't bring myself to just burn it. So I have had this stuff a long time, it was one of the first few tree's I milled. Was a learning tree, lol. But I need a shelf in the basement just to store stuff on, not for the shop, just stuff. So I cut it up for that one night.
So I dug out this old poplar, was a tree that died on the property I used to own.



It was one of the first few logs I chainsaw milled, not straight by any means, but I was learning. I didn't stack it right away so it instantly molded, again I was learning. The Stanley scraper took the white mold off.


 
more white mold, and probably some chipmunk pee, lol.


 2 x 8's + got ripped into 2x4's with just a circ saw on the trusty workmate.



Pile o boards, not bad for free.1 x's



the set up for ripping.



2x4's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2017)

So i still need this shelf, and no its not done yet, but i worked on it some today before the thunderstorms came.
I wasn't going to plane it, but decided to after all. I didn't joint it, or rip it to equal size on the table saw since I can't even see my table saw. Besides this is just crude carpentry, just a shelf for the basement to store junk on.

Just decided to surface them to remove the chainsaw marks, not to square them up.


 1x frames will get 1/2" salvaged plywood tops, then get screwed to the uprights.


 Salvaged 1/2" plwood tops from packing crates from india. I wonder what the lumber strips are? Might have to plane them to see, some look kind of interesting.
Anyway I pulled the boards off the plywood.


 
And that's as far as I got before the thunderstorms came. Then I ate dinner and the day was shot. Gotta get ready for the work week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 4, 2017)

Good accomplishment for one day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2017)

I finally got a couple hours to finish this up on sunday.
I cut the salvaged plywood to the size of the shelf frames.


 Then I predrilled for the screws and screwed them all to the frames.


 Then I attached the frames to the uprights. I also cut 4 15 inch spacers out of some scrap plywood. This way after the first shelf was attached level I could just set the next shelf on the spacers and attach it to the uprights, so much easier than measuring for each shelf.



Voila! A almost free storage shelf, I make these all the time, super easy and strong, and you can make them to whatever size you need.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Way Cool 3


----------

